# 1080p dual dashcam comparison: Vantrue N2 Pro ($200) vs Pruveeo P3 ($90)



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I got the Vantrue N2 Pro only due to the Prime Day sale @ $120. It is capable of slightly higher resolution than 1080p, but in dual mode it is essentially 1080p on both lens as it only has one resolution setting for dual.

I bought a Pruveeo P3 previously, which I have been holding on to in order to compare against the pricier Vantrue.

Vantrue N2 Pro, pros:
- Slightly crisper, sharper video at the same 1080p resolution (slightly higher bitrate recording). ~88.5MB/minute on sdcard @ 1080p, uses up about 20% more capacity per minute than Pruveeo P3
- Seemingly lower glare and less "halo effect" from light sources than P3 in the front-facing lens, especially at dark
- Can record both speed and location onto visible video, but requires the purchase of a separate ($22 ?) GPS module, but can't easily be used with rearview mirror mount kit
- Rearview mirror mount kits readily available from multiple mfgrs, but GPS module isn't easily usable with it
- Inside camera can be pointed up/down
- Supports up to 256gb sd cards (I'm told ~10h recording on 128gb @ 1080p, which sounds about right according to 20% calculations mentioned)
- Better color perception than Pruveeo, but slightly off on some colors as mentioned in various YouTube reviews

Vantrue N2 Pro, cons:
- Cabin/inside IR lighting under night mode is poor, focuses on the center of the cabin but lacks illumination of the "sides"
- Teeny, tiny LCD screen which makes adjusting on the coverage area a little difficult, as well as reviewing recorded footage in an emergency
- Not possible, or at least easy, to "lock" video files from being overwritten, after the fact in loop recording mode (i.e., if the 5 minute segment has passed, it isn't possible/easy to lock down the previous 5m segment)
- Can't easily use rearview mirror mount kit with GPS module
- Does not display remaining recording capacity on sd card
- Can't direct the front/inside lens independently left/right. Pointing one towards left points the other towards right etc

Pruveeo P3 pros:
- WiFi streaming reviewing of recorded videos
- Automatic clock synchronization via GPS, very handy, down to the second accuracy on videos which can be useful, rather than the cumbersome process of manually synchronizing the seconds on a clock and then adjusting for drift every once in a while
- Ability to lock video segments after the fact
- Has 720p option for dual recording, in addition to 1080p
- Good IR lighting under cabin night mode
- Has built-in GPS which has ability to record speed onto visible video, but records location info only into video file accessible through a Windows (?) program
- Displays remaining available sd card capacity for recording
- Front facing camera can be pointed independently in all directions, up/down/left/right
- Inside camera can be pointed up/down
- Supports up to 128gb sd cards (I guess a "con" compared to Vantrue, but still a "pro" vs the 32gb-capacity dashcams); ~12h recording in 1080p, ~19h recording in 720p on 128gb

Pruveeo P3 cons:
- No download option of video via WiFi, or ability to lock/unlock video via WiFi
- A little less crisp, sharp video at the same 1080p mode than the Vantrue (but uses about 20% less space per minute)
- Seems like a little more glare than Vantrue, but may be due to mounting position
- No readily available rearview mirror mount kit
- Some colors are a bit off, such as my black cloth seats showing up dark red-ish, but it's not terrible and for the intended purposes of identifying events, not a big deal
- No suction cup mount, adhesive only, so moving from one vehicle to another is a little trickier

~~~~~

Overall, I think the Pruveeo P3 is a better value and slightly friendlier to use. You can be "out the door" and ready with a 128gb high endurance card for under $120. 1080p, GPS, WiFi.

The Vantrue N2 Pro does seem to have slightly better video quality, but for the intended purpose of capturing "proof of events" to dismiss any "he said she said" incidents, and to identify what did or didn't happen inside the cabin, I think the Pruveeo P3 @ 720p is the better value, using 128gb high-endurance sd cards. A Vantrue will cost closer to $300 "out the door" with GPS and 256gb sdcard, if paying the full $200.

One of the disappointing things about the Vantrue N2 Pro is that unless mounted on the rearview mirror or directly in the center of the windshield, it isn't easy to capture the entirety of the cabin as well as front-facing camera. If it is mounted a bit to the left or right, it will need to be pointed a little left/right to compensate for that in order to capture the entire cabin fairly, and that means missing a little bit of the opposite side coverage on the front camera. The other lacking feature is very weak IR illumination when the cabin is dark... and in my experience much of the BS goes down after dark, near bar closing hours when people are under the influence. The Pruveeo P3 didn't seem to have this issue.

I mention GPS several times because I feel it might come in handy if there is ever any accusations of speeding. While having the GPS location on the visible video is a nice feature, I expect it isn't particularly useful for the intended application of proving events that took place, since the date/time info associated with the ride along with the front camera footage will clearly prove where your location was in reference to a particular ride that happened on Uber/Lyft.

Later today I will try to rig up the GPS module on the Vantrue while using the rear view mount, as well as epoxy/Dremel-rig a DIY rear view mirror mount for the P3.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Your review is TLTR.
But I like your avatar. :smiles:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you don't want extra information for free, that's on you. Thanks for the avatar compliment.

Cliff notes: IMO don't waste your money on the beloved Vantrue N2 Pro, it's not necessary for rideshare use, and lacks features compared to the much cheaper Pruveeo P3.

You can get the Pruveeo P3, RVM mount, and a couple high endurance 128gb SD cards for around $150 shipped. GPS, WiFi, 1080p.

A similar recording capacity setup would cost you around $300 with the Vantrue and you will not necessarily be "getting more" out of it, for the scope of rideshare protection use.

I got the Vantrue N2 Pro at a discounted rate of $120 (vs $200 regular price), but will be returning it


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Here's an acceptable, quick solution to the Pruveeo P3 rear view mirror solution.

As mentioned previously there is no rear view mirror kit available for purchase, or one that I could find anyways.

First I tried attaching the ball plate directly to the top of the camera, and while it technically worked, it would require me to readjust the mount (thus requiring another re-centering of the view) every time I change SD cards.

Instead I attached it to the slide-on saddle adapter and even though it added a little extra bulk to the entire package (which only very slightly limits the angles possible with this "99% universal" rear view mirror mount kit), it makes the procedss of swapping out SD cards much easier and quicker. Just slide the camera off, swap cards, and slide back on.

After some amount of trial, the other dash cams didn't make the cut and will be going back to Amazon soon.

- Apeman C420
- AKASO Trace 1 Pro (even tho I got the mfgr to update the firmware to support color recording for the cabin cam, it's still lacking in features)
- Vantrue N2 Pro, the loved darling of the UP crowd. Although picture quality is a little better, it lacks in good IR illumination for the inside during darkness, and is a real PITA to get working with the GPS module along with the rear view mirror mount. Without the RVM mount, it will either be skewed a little bit in angle of recording, or be blocked a bit by the RVM.


----------



## ParaMike (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank u for this.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

You didin’t mention anything about audio.
Do they record audio?

I think THIS post is what I needed to make a decision.

Thank you for taking your time to write all of this!


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> You didin't mention anything about audio.
> Do they record audio?


The Vantrue N2 Pro definitely records audio.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I am interested.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

My vantrue n2 pro with gps adapter is still available for sale if anyone in the SF Bay area wants it


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I have a dashcam called B2W. MOST highly recommended. It costs just $139. I also have the Vantrue N2 Pro.

The B2W has more features such as wifi and streaming/downloading to a smartphone and tablet. The Vantrue doesn't have this.

The B2W also has a capacitor (vs a Lithium battery in the Vantrue N2 Pro). Lithium batteries die in about 1 or two years and are a pain in the ass to replace.

Finally the B2W has a much superior hard wire kit to power the dashcam directly to fusebox. It prevents camera from completely draining your car battery.

The Vanture hardwire kit has a useless low voltage cutout and your car battery Will die.

Here the B2W:


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

EphLux said:


> I have a dashcam called B2W. MOST highly recommended. It costs just $139. I also have the Vantrue N2 Pro.
> 
> The B2W has more features such as wifi and streaming/downloading to a smartphone and tablet. The Vantrue doesn't have this.
> 
> ...


That sounds a little too advertised. That said, the cam looks fine. If I wasn't happy with my Vantrue (or if it ever breaks), this would be a cam I consider as a replacement.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> That sounds a little too advertised. That said, the cam looks fine. If I wasn't happy with my Vantrue (or if it ever breaks), this would be a cam I consider as a replacement.


These cameras appear to be very similar, but actually have significant differences...

You're welcome.


----------

